# Flaming a mold?



## AlpineOeno (Jan 11, 2005)

:?: I have been looking for cannele molds for 3 months, and for the holidays, my girlfriend gave me a half dozen of the real things!!! (real things=tin lined copper molds) I was getting ready to use them, and read that I should "flame the molds" before using them. I have searched high and low, but can't find anywhere explaining what this might mean. Does anyone know? :?:


----------



## Alix (Jan 11, 2005)

Not me. There are a number of accomplished bakers in the crowd, but you may need to wait a few days for an answer. Keep bumping your post up so they see this. 

And WELCOME to the boards!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 11, 2005)

The closest I can come to finding out what this is when I found some molds it said to "to temper in hot shortening" - so... does that mean melt some shortening and dip the molds in it or brush the shortening on or none of the aforementioned?


----------



## leigh (Jan 12, 2005)

According to "lebelage" on the Chef2Chef forum, flaming a mold means
"to temper by heating with a thin coat of neutral oil at low heat, wiping and repeating until seasoned."  

Guess if we just think "cast iron skillet" we're in business!


----------



## AlpineOeno (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks for the help.  I have had a few replys, and many have involved seasoning with oils.  Although, some have specified low heat, and some have called for very high heat.  Maybe I'll try a few of each.  

Thanks for everyones help.  I think i'll stick around on this site and see if i can offer some advice back.


----------

